# Fry+Food



## ryan999 (Mar 31, 2006)

My swordtail fry will be a week old tomorrow and i have been feeding them hikari first bites. should i start giving them some adult fish food now or wait a bit longer? they eat like crazy. also i have been feeding them around 4 to 6 times a day should i stop feeding them as much or not? thanks!


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

I feed my livebearer fry the same food as the adults. I just crush it up a lot. They will be fine if you switch. For optimal growth though you would want to feed a varied diet.

Also I feed my fry every two hours or so if im around... Sounds like your feeding schedule is fine as long as your not fouling your water by overfeeding.


----------

